# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  سوال در مورد دیپلم مجدد

## Hamed.Boskabadi

سلام خدمت دوستان گل اول سوالم اینه بدون مدرک پیش میشه دیپلم گرفت؟ و سوال دومم اینه من دیپلم تجربی دارم اینطور که شنیدم باید برم دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم درحالیکه من تجربی رو دوست دارم چطوری میتونم بعدش تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم؟

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

اگه میشه راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

کسی نبود؟

----------


## alirezasavary

> سلام خدمت دوستان گل اول سوالم اینه بدون مدرک پیش میشه دیپلم گرفت؟ و سوال دومم اینه من دیپلم تجربی دارم اینطور که شنیدم باید برم دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم درحالیکه من تجربی رو دوست دارم چطوری میتونم بعدش تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم؟


تا جایی که من پرسیدم میگن مشکل داره و بدون مدرک پیش نمیشه گرفت(آخه هرجایی یه چیزی میگن و آموزش هر شهر حرفای مختلفی میزنن و به چیزای مختلفی گیر میدن به دلیل عدم آگاهیشون)
شما اول بگو معدلت چنده داداش؟
شما دیپ تجربی داری پس دوباره نمیتونی دیپ تجربی بگیری باید ریاضی یا انسانی بگیری بعد موقع ثبت نام کنکور برای کنکور تجربی رو انتخاب میکنی و کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم دومت(ریاضی یا انسانی) رو وارد میکنی

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

اگه دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم و کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم نمرات چطوری حساب میشه؟

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

معدلم خیلی خرابه۱۲ هستش

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

دوستان کمک کنید

----------


## daniad

> اگه دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم و کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم نمرات چطوری حساب میشه؟


ببین تاثیر معدل درس درسه اینطوری نیست که معدلتو یه جا تاثیر بدن
اگه با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور تجربی بدی درسای مشترک رو برات منظور میکنن

----------


## K0nkurii1111

فک کنم مشکل نداشته باشه بدون مدرک پیش دیپلم بگیرین اگه تو تاپیکای همینجا سرچ کنین جواب همه سوالاتونو میگیرین

----------


## meh.75

اگه سنت به 18نرسیده سریعا اقدام کن چون ممکنه بخاطر سربازی ثبت نامت نکنن

----------


## m.l.s

> اگه سنت به 18نرسیده سریعا اقدام کن چون ممکنه بخاطر سربازی ثبت نامت نکنن


مشکلی نیست ...

دوستای من رسیده بودن به 18 و پارسال ثبت نام کردن

----------


## m.l.s

> سلام خدمت دوستان گل اول سوالم اینه بدون مدرک پیش میشه دیپلم گرفت؟ و سوال دومم اینه من دیپلم تجربی دارم اینطور که شنیدم باید برم دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم درحالیکه من تجربی رو دوست دارم چطوری میتونم بعدش تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم؟



تا جایی که من میدونم باید مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو گرفته باشید ...

در مورد سوال دوم هم متاسفانه نمیشه و باید یا دیپیلم انسانی بگیرید یا ریاضی

وقتی دیپلم ریاضی رو گرفتید به غیر از دروس جبر و احتمال و هندسه 2 همه ی درسا تاثیر داده میشن ...

مثلا تو کنکور 94 تاثیر 25 بود ولی اگه شما شرکت می کردید تاثیر سوابق تحصیلیتون می شد حدود 18 درصد و 82 درصد
تاثیر کنکورتون

موفق باشید

----------


## m.l.s

> اگه دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم و کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم نمرات چطوری حساب میشه؟


یک فایل هم سازمان سنجش توی سایتش داره به نام نحوه ی تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 94

پیشنهاد می کنم مطالعش کنید ...

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

یعنی خودمونو بکشیم که فقط ۲۵ درصد برسع به ۱۸ درصد؟

----------


## khaan

> اگه دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم و کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم نمرات چطوری حساب میشه؟


زیست که 100% از روی کنکورت حساب میشه و خیلی امتیاز خوبیه. بقیه دروس هم در زیر گروه 1 به میزان 18.8 % اعمال میشن و در زیر گروه های دیگه بیشتر.

----------


## nahid

> مشکلی نیست ...
> 
> دوستای من رسیده بودن به 18 و پارسال ثبت نام کردن



ممنون میشم سوال منو جواب بدیمشکلی به وجود نمیاد که من دیپلم تجربی دارم با نمره 10 بخوام دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم کنکور تجربی بدم؟
نمیگن چون دیپ تجربی داشتی  نمیتونی بری کنکور و دانشگاه؟

----------


## کتی ملیح

> ممنون میشم سوال منو جواب بدیمشکلی به وجود نمیاد که من دیپلم تجربی دارم با نمره 10 بخوام دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم کنکور تجربی بدم؟
> نمیگن چون دیپ تجربی داشتی  نمیتونی بری کنکور و دانشگاه؟



نه عزیزم.این دیگه دست خودته. منم با دیپ ریاضی کنکور تجربی شرکت میکردم...
تقریباََ یه هفته پس از ثبت نام کنکورت اس ام اس میاد به خطت که کد دیپلم با کد عنوان کنمور با هم فرق دارن،که آیا این از عمد صورت گرفته یا نه؟ که تو جوابشو میدی.. یعنی اون گزینه ای رو برای روبات میفرستی که خودت از عمد اینکارو کردی و اشتباهی صورت نگرفته.

----------


## کتی ملیح

دوستایی که برای شهریور امتحان دیپ مجدد دارن، امتحان داخلی(تاریخ معاصر) رو بعد از امتحانات نهایی میدن یا قبلش؟
من دیروز یادم رفت به مدرسه زنگ بزنم بپرسم.... :Yahoo (117):

----------


## m.l.s

> ممنون میشم سوال منو جواب بدیمشکلی به وجود نمیاد که من دیپلم تجربی دارم با نمره 10 بخوام دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم کنکور تجربی بدم؟
> نمیگن چون دیپ تجربی داشتی  نمیتونی بری کنکور و دانشگاه؟



سوالتون رو جواب دادم

هیچ مشکلی نداره ...

براتون شماره دانش آموزی جدید صادر میشه و با هر کدوم خواستید می تونید شرکت کنید .

----------

